

Mini JSFiddle-like HTML/CSS/JS code editor - aram
https://github.com/xem/miniCodeEditor

======
aram
General information is here:

[http://xem.github.io/miniCodeEditor/](http://xem.github.io/miniCodeEditor/)

Minimal editor demo:

[http://xem.github.io/miniCodeEditor/minimal.html](http://xem.github.io/miniCodeEditor/minimal.html)

